# DVD ripping/burning software



## Wragg1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey;

I've got a collection of DVD's which are starting to build up, and was going to copy them all to an external 1tb HD.

Also, I have some files I want to burn to a DVD, but I would like a menu screen to pop up so I can choose which I would like to play. Is there a specific format which I need to burn with, they're currently .avi.

Is there a software which will allow me to create a title screen?

Thanks


----------



## linkin (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html

I'll point you to the software bit...


----------



## Albion Boris (Mar 9, 2011)

I have used E.M. Free DVD copy recently, I ripped the DVD to ipod easily, the video quality is excellent, and it can lets me rip dvd to other popular formats. such as h264, Xvid, MOV, VOB, Mpeg, Mpeg4, Mpeg TS, AVI, WMV. so, I can play the video on most portable player. in addition to, the new version add some very useful fuctions. Let's can copy dvd to hard disc or burn the DVD to another blank dvd disc.


----------



## Okedokey (Mar 9, 2011)

linkin said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html
> 
> I'll point you to the software bit...



Theres nothing in the rules nor in law that prevents backing up dvds that you legitimately own.

To the OP< I use DVD Decryptor.  Its quick and easy. http://www.dvddecrypter.org.uk/SetupDVDDecrypter_3.5.4.0.exe


----------



## Wragg1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cheers bigfella & Albion :good:


----------



## Wragg1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Is there anything to burn onto a disc and create a custom menu screen though?


----------



## Okedokey (Mar 10, 2011)

Nero does this.


----------



## Wragg1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't suppose there's a free alternative?


----------

